# CEOTP - Pilot (internal)



## Drallib (7 Jan 2020)

I just applied for CEOTP - Pilot (internal) this year and completed my Aircrew Selection in Trenton and Medical at CFEME in Toronto. I was told that offers will be going out in April/May 2020.

Does anyone have an idea of how many offers will be given out? I've been told the RCAF is hurting for pilots and they just increased the Restricted Release Period from 7 years to 10 years.

Good luck to anyone else going through this process!


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jan 2020)

The RCAF is short on _experienced_ pilots, not candidates.  Having said this, I am not sure how many slots there will be this year.  Good luck.


----------



## Drallib (7 Jan 2020)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> The RCAF is short on _experienced_ pilots, not candidates.  Having said this, I am not sure how many slots there will be this year.  Good luck.



Thanks for the reply. Because they're short pilots I was hoping that this year they would send offers to the amount they're short by, and then just have us wait on OJE at an RCAF Squadron until Phase I PFT since they only output around 100 pilots a year through Phase I.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jan 2020)

RCAF has a very healthy pilot BTL.


----------



## Loachman (8 Jan 2020)

Drallib said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. Because they're short pilots I was hoping that this year they would send offers to the amount they're short by, and then just have us wait on OJE at an RCAF Squadron until Phase I PFT since they only output around 100 pilots a year through Phase I.



We have a buttload of 2Lt OJTs kicking around, awaiting various flying courses. The wait is not just for the first, but for every single one. While the poor unfortunates in limbo are as gainfully employed as possible (at least in the Tac Hel community), why pay people to hang around and wait? We have people who have been promoted to Captain, as they have completed the Basic Helicopter Course and been awarded their Wings, yet still have at least a year to wait for their OTU slot. Some have been told two years, and that is expected to drag out longer. I know of one who has opted for release rather than stagnate further.

The Restricted Release policy is designed to keep experienced Pilots in, as that is where the shortage lies and, as far as I can tell, is only growing worse with no viable solution in site.

When I went through, there were none of the current delays in the recruiting or training system, and the Obligatory Service period for Pilots was only five years. There were lots of Lieutenant Pilots around in those days, because the process did not drag out long enough to meet the time requirement for promotion to Captain.

The whole system needs to be rebuilt from scratch.


----------



## Drallib (8 Jan 2020)

Loachman said:
			
		

> We have a buttload of 2Lt OJTs kicking around, awaiting various flying courses. The wait is not just for the first, but for every single one. While the poor unfortunates in limbo are as gainfully employed as possible (at least in the Tac Hel community), why pay people to hang around and wait? We have people who have been promoted to Captain, as they have completed the Basic Helicopter Course and been awarded their Wings, yet still have at least a year to wait for their OTU slot. Some have been told two years, and that is expected to drag out longer. I know of one who has opted for release rather than stagnate further.
> 
> The Restricted Release policy is designed to keep experienced Pilots in, as that is where the shortage lies and, as far as I can tell, is only growing worse with no viable solution in site.
> 
> ...



Funny you mention that. I'm at 403 and asked a few of the Pilots how long it was since their Phase III in Portage and it was over a year I think. There's definitely flaws if that's the case. Personally the wait time doesn't matter to me but it would have a negative effect for retaining all that training and then waiting months on end before continuing on to the next Phase.


----------



## jsmith (2 Mar 2020)

Drallib said:
			
		

> I was told that offers will be going out in April/May 2020.



Hi hello,
CFRC Toronto told me FY 20/21 ROTP pilot selections began on 11 Feb 2020. When you say April/May 2020, are you referring specifically to CEOTP?
Thanks much.


----------



## garb811 (2 Mar 2020)

John Smith said:
			
		

> Hi hello,
> CFRC Toronto told me FY 20/21 ROTP pilot selections began on 11 Feb 2020. When you say April/May 2020, are you referring specifically to CEOTP?
> Thanks much.


He is referring to the dates for people who are already in the CAF who have applied to this commissioning program. There are different intake numbers and dates for internal selection compared to what you are subject to.


----------



## ipokesnails (1 Apr 2021)

Got my offer this morning for CEOTP - Pilot, good luck Drallib!


----------



## Drallib (1 Apr 2021)

ipokesnails said:


> Got my offer this morning for CEOTP - Pilot, good luck Drallib!


That's awesome news! Congratulations!


----------

